# Aromamizer V3 Owners Pull In!



## ace_d_house_cat (8/1/21)

Hey guys, 

Just a thread for Aromamizer V3 builds, tips, tricks and the like. 

I just got one, put in a set of Coil Factor Competition Aliens in and I'm impressed so far. No leaking and great flavour! 

http://www.coilfactor.co.za/page5.html







What's everyone else running?


----------

